# Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?



## Hecht66 (16. Februar 2006)

Hi

mich würde mal interessieren welche Matchrute ihr fischt!!
meine:

Browning Carboxy bob Nudd Match 3,90
Tri Cast ...
Browning Club Match XXL 3,90
Byron five fibre match 4,20
(es soll noch eine carboxy in 4,20 dazukommen)

als rollen habe ich ;
Shimano Stradic 2500 gtm-ra
Shimano Super gtm-ra 2500
Shimano Super gt-ra 4000 Match
auf den rollen habe ich uc-10 oder die vavi blu von tuberitini


mfg Hecht66


----------



## Abramis_brama (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische mit einer Spro Selective Match 420 cm  + Rolle Mitchell  3?? X Gold


----------



## Schleie! (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Dream Tackle - Onyx Spezial Match, 4,20m, 5-25g
Shimano Symetre 1000 (Mit Kampfbremse, vielleicht kennt jemand noch die Rolle, is schon ca. 10Jahre alt)


----------



## plattform7 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Shimano Technium DF 420 FA + RedArc 10401 Match
Shimano BeastMaster Carp Float 3,90 Meter + Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM-RA


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hy!

ich fische mit einer Blackwater Match von James Cook in 4,20 m. Wurfgewicht bis 30 Gramm  mit Shimano Super GT - RA 2500!!!!:m
Ein geiles "Gespann"!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## murmeli1965 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

2 x Antares Match 3,90m FA mit 3000er Stradic X GTM-H
1 x Dega Phantom 6,0m mit 4000er Stradic X GTM


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Dorschi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 x Antares Match 3,90m FA mit 4000er Stradic X GTM-H
> 1 x Dega Phantom 6,0m mit 3000er Stradic X GTM
> 
> 
> Gruß Oldi



Oldi wie bist Du denn mit der Antares zufrieden?
Denke selbst über so ein Gespann nach, aber mit dem Verlängerungsstück.


----------



## DeMax (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Habe keine Match sondern nur eine Bolo Rute
Cormoran Eurocor in5,00m mit 1-15g wurfgewicht!


----------



## Ralle76 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Blackwater Match von James Cook 3,90m mit Shimano Super Aero 3000


----------



## Kleine BraSSe (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hallo ,
ich fische eine tubertini kct ....???
mit einer shimano stradic 4000
gruß n1 Matchangler


----------



## Dadycool21 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hallo,

Ruten:
1x  Shimano Super Ultegra 3,90 FA
1x  Shimano Speedmaster Match 3,90 FA
1x  Tubertini Fanatic 4,20

Rollen:
1x Shimano Super X 4000
1x Shimano Stradic 4000
1x Cormoran Super Match 4Pi

Als Schnur gibts für mich nur eine Navi Blue von Tubertini.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich "matche" mit einer Shimano Hyperloop-Rute in 3,90m. Rolle ist ne Spro Seasons 5000FD. 


Steven


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ne Sportex Exclusive Match in 4,25m bekommen. Ist wohl das alte Modell ohne Kreuzwicklung im Handteil und mit Schieberollenhalter. Meine erste Matchrute und ich hab auch gleich mal ein paar Grammgewichte probegewurfen. ...die kamen gar nicht wieder runter.  Was mich nur wundert ist, dass man so wenig über Die Sportex match im inet findet...

Als Rolle habe ich mir heute ne Mitchell Full Control ersteigert. Konnte sie schonmal im Laden begrabbeln und ich glaube wir 2 werden richtig gute Freunde.  Leider findet man auch über dieses Schmuckstück mit "Bremshebel" kaum Infos...


----------



## Schildifreak (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich habe die Syntec Club Match Xl 3,90m von Browning


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Sportex Match in 3,90m (Modell von 2005)

Und eine vom Ebay Seller "UlliDulli" also ne Deltafishing "Prestige" in 3,90 (und ehrlich gesagt, gefällt die mir besser as die Sportex... obwohl sie gerade mal1/3 dieser kostet)


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Sportex Match in 3,90m (Modell von 2005)
> 
> Und eine vom Ebay Seller "UlliDulli" also ne Deltafishing "Prestige" in 3,90 (und ehrlich gesagt, gefällt die mir besser as die Sportex... obwohl sie gerade mal1/3 dieser kostet)


 
Das wundert mich jetzt echt, man hört ja eigentlich nur das Beste von der Sportex Match... Schade, dass du solche Erfahrungen mit der Sportex machen müsstest... Die stand bei mir auch zur Auswahl und ich habe mich für die Shimano Technium entschieden... Vielleicht war das auch gut so |kopfkrat ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wundert mich jetzt echt, man hört ja eigentlich nur das Beste von der Sportex Match... Schade, dass du solche Erfahrungen mit der Sportex machen müsstest... Die stand bei mir auch zur Auswahl und ich habe mich für die Shimano Technium entschieden... Vielleicht war das auch gut so |kopfkrat ...


Nein nein, versteh mich nicht falsch, die SPORTEX ist ERSTKLASSIG!!!

Nur die wesentlich günstiger DeltaFishing passt mir persönlich irgendwie besser, warum das so ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Cormoran, Speciland, Heavy-Match, 5,20m #h


----------



## Adrian* (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

@Steffen60431 

Hab letztens auch was beim Uli von Delta Fishing bestellt.Sind die Ruten den so gut wie die aussehen oder....?
War am überlegen mir die Feederrute zu kaufen....


@all

Wie liegen den eure Matchruten preislich? Ich will mir auch unbedingt mal eine holen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Steffen60431
> 
> Hab letztens auch was beim Uli von Delta Fishing bestellt.Sind die Ruten den so gut wie die aussehen oder....?
> War am überlegen mir die Feederrute zu kaufen....
> ...



Zur Feeder kann ich nix sagen, meine "UlliDulli" ist auch schon 2 Jahre alt und ist besser als sie aussieht 
Für den Preis machst auf jeden fall nix falsch (zumindest bei der Match)!


----------



## Adrian* (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Probleme hattest du aber keine beim bestellen oder??


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Probleme hattest du aber keine beim bestellen oder??



Nö, lief alles bestens! Bei allen Bestellungen in den Letzen zwei Jahren


----------



## plattform7 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

UlliDulli ist ein top EBayer, das kann ich bezeugen, bei mir lief auch noch nie was falsch, auch bei Rücksendungen nicht... Kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Schleie! (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Also meine kostete um die 75€


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Meine kostete 66€ und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht hohle ich mir noch ne zweite


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

meine "ulliDulli" kostete vor 2 Jahren 35€ (Mächtig Glück gehabt bei der Auktion )


----------



## Schaumburg (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				Schildifreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Syntec Club Match Xl 3,90m von Browning


 
Habe die gleiche Rute, bin top damit zufrieden!!

Schaumburg


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> UlliDulli ist ein top EBayer, das kann ich bezeugen, bei mir lief auch noch nie was falsch, auch bei Rücksendungen nicht... Kann ich nur empfehlen...


Ein schönes neues Teil bei UlliDulli #h

http://cgi.ebay.de/DIE-TRAUM-MATCHRUTE-IMX-8-CARBON-4-20m5-20g-NEUHEIT_W0QQitemZ7219545058QQcategoryZ56739QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein, versteh mich nicht falsch, die SPORTEX ist ERSTKLASSIG!!! Nur die wesentlich günstiger DeltaFishing passt mir persönlich irgendwie besser, warum das so ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis...


Steffen, wie kommt denn das jetzt! #h  
Ich meinte doch damals, das meine IM8S in 4,20 schwerlich noch zu übertreffen sein werden, und jetzt bist Du auch konvertiert  
Die Delta-Teile sind jedenfalls für um den ~50 er erstklassig und eigentlich eher Floater-Blanks, was viel brauchbarer ist wenn man nicht gerade auf Masse Ukeleis fangen will. Die neue IMX8 hat aber einen Rollenhalter ohne weiteren Vorderkork, das würde ich nur als Fixungs-williger Bastler kaufen.

Auch so, neben den Deltafishing Diamond Match IM-8 in 4,20 habe ich zur Zeit noch DAM Seahawk 4,20 im Gebrauch, einige DAM, Match River oder Daiwa Vulkan liegen rum.
Die Moritz Black Devil 5,00m als eher feine Matchrute hab ich bisher immer noch nicht am Wasser ausprobiert


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



			
				)AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Moritz Black Devil 5,00m als eher feine Matchrute hab ich bisher immer noch nicht am Wasser ausprobiert



Du solltest als Attribut zu deinem Nick eher "Kaufsüchtiger" schreiben!  Aber ich kenne das leider all zu gut...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Du hast mich ein Stück durchschaut |rolleyes #c 
Aber wer kann eine schöne Matche liegen lassen oder gar wenn bei ebay ein Markenschnäppchen sich anbahnt? :k


----------



## PASA (1. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Seit heute hab ich eine Dega Phantom 6,00m


----------



## worker_one (1. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische ne  Browning Syntec Club Match XXL 4,20m mit ner 2500er Shimano Exage.
Und dann noch ne 15 Jahre alte Sheakspeare Alpha in 3,90m...|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## djtop (1. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

hi
fische die MIP Match von Mosella
kombiniert mit einer shimano gtm-ra 4000
gurss
dj


----------



## Brassenkönig (1. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische mit der Browning Syntec Access Match in 4,20 m Länge.


----------



## driftbeater (2. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Shimano Catana 3.9 m
Shimano Nexave 1000


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische :

Browning Carboxy Match by Bob Nudd 4,20m   > Wg: 0-30gr.
Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM-RA
Tubertini Navy Blue 0,16er


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische die Rhino DF Specil heavy Match von Zebco.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Denn sie hält sebst  große Karpfen aus...


Feeder-Freak


----------



## BlueFox (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hi,

hab auch die Browning Syntec Club Match XXL 4,20 m bin aber auf der Suche nach einer zweiten Matchrute. ;-)


----------



## Schaumburg (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich habe die Browning Syntec Club Match XXL in 3 .90m und dann noch ne "billig Match" von DAM. habe damit eiene 76cm Aal gefangen (an 0,14mm) schnur,...war hammer 
Grus Schaumburg


----------



## Hawk321 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich hab nur ne alte Cormoran Match in 3,42 und ne Moritz bilig Rolle haha, immer sehr gut gefangen. Die Cormoran ist nun mit einer Abu Rolle bestück und 0,20er mono für Posenangeln auf Forelle und co.

Ich kaufe mir allerdings in sehr naher Zukunft ne Browning Match von Bob Nudd in 3,90 und dazu entweder die Mitchel Match Super 4000 oder ne Shimano Super GTM


----------



## tommig (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Moin,
fische eine Shimano Catana 390 Match und eine Shimano Nexave 1000 FA. #h


----------



## OnTheMove (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich Fisch ne Daiwa Vulcan-X 3,90 0-20g wg

und bin von der Rute total begeistert, hab sie im direktem vergleich zu diversen Shimano und Browning ruten im ähnlichen preissgment getestet und mich direkt verliebt. Nur leider wird sie nicht mehr hergestellt :c

Die letzte die unser Händler hatte musste als Weichnachtsgeschenk für meinen Vater hin halten

ne Richtige Rolle Fehlt noch


----------



## karpfenkuno (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei meine kleine Sammlung an Match-Ruten:

schwere Waggler: 
- House of Brunner I.M.X 13 ft 
(ist zwar schon etwas älter (ca. 10 Jahre), kenne aber bis
heute keine Match, die besser mit kapitalen Beifängen, wie 
Karpfen bis 10Pfund, klar kommt)
- Harrison Power Float 14ft (Eigenbau)

Allround
- Bruce & Walker Hexagraph 12,6ft
- Sportex Exclusive Match 14ft

Fliessgewässer
- Greys "David Wesson" Match Spliced Tip" 13ft
- CMW Match Perfect, 20ft

Old Style
- Bruce & Walker CMT 12A (alte Hohlglas-Rute)

Rollen:
- Shimano Twin Power 1500 XT-RA
- DAM Quick 1001
und stilgerecht auf der alten B&W eine Mitchell 308.

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## TorstenM (20. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig |wavey:

Ich biete gerade bei ebay ne schöne Rute an.

DEGA **Phantom** 400 cm Artikelnummer: 250166866642 mit der passenden Rolle ne Shimano AERO GTM 4010.
Beides absolut neuwertig da nur 1 - 2 x befischt.

Bin drei Jahre aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr am Wasser gewesen und steige jetzt erst wieder ein.

Stelle aber , weils mir bequemer ist,auf Teleruten um.

Gruß aus dem Zentrum der Lüneburger Heide #h


----------



## langerLulatsch (21. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Bei mir sinds auch Browing Carboxy, einmal in 3,9m, eine in 4,2m.
Zusätzlich noch ne Shimano Technium FA in 4,2m.
Auf sämtlichen Ruten fische ich 4000er Super GTM mit der Browning Black Magic Sinking Line in Stärken von 0,14 bis 0,18.
Ach ja, und ne uralte Daiwa Amorphous steckt noch mit im Futteral. Hab die genaue Bezeichnung nicht im Kopf, hatten so abgeflachte Korkgriffe.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Knispel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hous of Hardy , Matchmaker 12 " ( alte Hohlglasrute )
ABU Carbonmatch 13 " ( eine der ersten Kohleruten dieser Art )
Bruce & Walker Powerlite
Bruce & Walker Hexagraph 12,6 "

Rollen fische ich : 

Eine orginal Allcocks Match Aerial Centrepin
ABU 501 Kapselrolle
2 Mitchell


----------



## ZanderKai (22. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

ich fische eine :

shimano  HYPERLOOP Match 390FA (Fast Action)

und eine:

kunnan Graphite Composite 532111 Length 11'  3,30M


----------



## Carphunter' (22. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

wollt mir eigentlich auch ma ne neue, hochwertige matchrute besorgen, da ich gern auf karpfen matche. momentan hab ich leida noch ne" zebco express 360cm 2-12gr.wg." naja hat mir zwat bloß 14euronen gekostet, is aba wiegesagt ein recht billige rute, un das merkt man(gewicht,federt nach, zuuuu dicker griff!)#h


----------



## NHM (22. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

ich fische mit der browning ambition match und der browning bm rolle seit neustem


----------



## Rotauge (23. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Ich Fisch ne Daiwa Vulcan-X 3,90 0-20g wg
> 
> und bin von der Rute total begeistert, hab sie im direktem vergleich zu diversen Shimano und Browning ruten im ähnlichen preissgment getestet und mich direkt verliebt. Nur leider wird sie nicht mehr hergestellt :c
> 
> ...




Ich hab die etwas stärkere Ausgabe: ne DAIWA Vulcan-X Model No.: VL-X M130P. Bin auch zufrieden, brauch aber zusätzlich eine sensiblere Rute.


----------



## woernser1965 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich hab eine Shimano Catana Telematch.......#6
Aufgrund der geringen Transportlänge und das sie absolut vergleichbar mit einer Steckrute ist, ist sie für mich meine Lieblingsmatche ......:k


----------



## TroutFighter (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fische nur Shimano, und zwar die alten Modelle aus den 90´ern.

Wer solche Ruten hat und verkaufen will, bitte melden.


----------



## Matchangler92 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Ich fisch unteranderem die "Rive 766P Didier Delanoy" is ein geiles teil....
Der rest ist tubbertini und trabucco...


----------



## Benwolf (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Also wenn wir schon beim Thema Matchrute sind, welche Matchrute würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen? Als Rolle würde eine quantum fire 30 zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## elbetaler (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Balzer DIABOLO. Leicht und feinfühlig, gutes Wurfverhalten.
 Ob Plötz oder Barsch, selbst stramme Lachsforellen, ...

 die meisten Drills gingen zu meinen Gunsten aus.

 Ein Manko ist das Verdrehen der Rutenteile. Schiebt man die drei Teile aber zu fest ineinander, dreht sich zwar nix mehr, aber man braucht u.U. einen Helfer, um sie wieder auseinander zu bekommen.
 Trotzdem gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



> Ein Manko ist das Verdrehen der Rutenteile. Schiebt man die drei Teile aber zu fest ineinander, dreht sich zwar nix mehr, aber man braucht u.U. einen Helfer, um sie wieder auseinander zu bekommen.



Reib die Zapfen der Steckverbindung mal mit Kerzenwachs ein und beide Probleme sind Vergangenheit.


----------



## elbetaler (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Okay, einfach und schnell gemacht. Probiere ich.

 ...Sekundenkleber ist wohl die schlechtere Variante ? :m :q


----------



## Andal (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ...Sekundenkleber ist wohl die schlechtere Variante ? :m :q



Das könnte womöglich zu einem etwas unhandlichen Ergebnis führen!


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. November 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Okay, einfach und schnell gemacht. Probiere ich.
> 
> ...Sekundenkleber ist wohl die schlechtere Variante ? :m :q


 
 Danach wird sie wohl noch mehr Diabolo als Balzer sein.....


----------



## heu20 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Servus zusammen, 

ich habe mir ganz frisch eine Shimano Beastmaster AX Pellet Waggler gegönnt. Beim Angebot von unter 80€ konnte ich nicht nein sagen ;-) Toller Blank, super verarbeitet und zweiteilig. Irgendwie mag ich keine 3 teiligen Ruten. Warum auch immer...

Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Rute ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Schön dünner Blank, tolle Aktion und leicht! Die Ringe sind vorne recht klein, also sollte man als Schnurstopper nicht unbedingt das dickste Stopfgarn verwenden :q

TL
Jan


----------



## kuttenkarl (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Shimano Ultegra Match 390F, alte Kunnan. Die Shimano wäre eventuell zu verkaufen wenn der Preis stimmt.

MfG Gerd


----------



## cin4040 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Das Thema passt gerade wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Ich möchte mir eine Matchrute zulegen und war deshalb heute im Angelgeschäft, um mich beraten zu lassen. Ich möchte auch bei kleinen Rotaugen Drillspaß haben und 2 Pfund Brassen bändigen können. Vor allem mit Waggler und in stehenden bzw. leicht fließenden Gewässer fischen.

Ich hatte eine Browning Multi Classic Waggler in der Hand mit 3,60m und 10-30g WG. Ich fand die Rute eigentlich super, schön leicht und gute Verarbeitung. 

Ich bin bei solchen Kaufentscheidungen immer recht vorsichtig und hab mir die Rute erstmal zurück legen lassen. Kennt jemand die Rute oder hat diese und kann dazu mal ein paar Worte verlieren? Bzw. hättet ihr andere Empfehlungen in dieser Preisklasse? Die Rute sollte 59€ kosten.

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Fr33 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hmm mir persönlich wäre ne 360er Rutre zu kurz. Fische mini, 390er oder eher 420er Ruten. Wenn ich an Classic in den Beschreibungen lese, dann ist das meist ein Rutenmodell mit fast komplett parabolischer Aktion. Ich hab nach wie vor die Browning Carboxy Match im Gebrauch. Die Rute war 2001 schon Jahre vorraus. 


Vorallem muss man sich vorher überlegen ob es eine richtige Match sein wird oder doch lieber ne Float (größere Ringe...). Ich hab schon Kombos gesehen, wo dann ne 25er Mono als hauptschnur für ne Matchrute verwendet wurde. Dann noch ein Stopperknoten dazu und ein Auswurf war kaum mehr möglich...


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Hardy Matchmaker 13 ft. (mit 0,22er Mono) fürs grobe und Bruce and Walker CTM 13A (0,18er) fürs etwas feinere.


----------



## cin4040 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Und warum bevorzugst du längere? Was hat das für Vorteile ggü. kürzeren? Bzw. haben die kurzen auch ihr Einsatzgebiet?

Habe das nun mal in ein eigenes Thema ausgelagert, damit das hier nicht unter geht. 

Hier erreichbar: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4443267#post4443267

Alle anderen können dann ja weiter ihr Tackle posten.

Gruß Basti


----------



## TinoSBK (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

MK Brassenfeeder


----------



## Laub10 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Milo 5,6m  stradic 3000gtmrb
Shimano Beastmaster 4,5 m  stradic 2500 gtmrb


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Matchrute habt ihr ?*

Kommt drauf an, welches gewässer ich beangel und was an fisch zu erwarten ist.
ich wechsel zwischen
Sensas Nanoflex Chateaudun light
Sportex rapid macht

oder wenns gröber werden soll
sportex exclusive float
wftlake and river coarse


----------

